# Harold and Lea Winkler/Irish Creme Golden Retrievers



## goldintn (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello to all.
I do not breed dogs,but my very very good friend is a very well respected breeder. Ive learned about the breed from her and LOVE everything Ive seen and heard so far. They are just beautiful dogs. I am here to offer some warning to anyone who has a website promoting thier dogs.
My friend has recently been advised by myself that her website content was stolen and is now being used on Harold and Lea Winklers website at English Crème Golden Retrievers WITHOUT permission. She advised them several days ago that she was aware of it and explained that she did NOT ever give them permission to "copy paste" parts of her site to use for thier own use. 
My reason for being here is so that you are made aware that if you have a website,there are those among you who may decide that it looks good,and go in and steal your material and copy paste it into thier site. if you comapare the sites mentioned above you will find that the "puppy Page" on the winklers site was litterally copied and stolen from southwindgoldens. 
I did the research for my friend and made her aware of what was going on and when I told the winklers thru email who I really was and that I was not a "potential buyer" they sent me VERY VERY nasty emails calling me some names I wouldnt even repeat...as well as asking if I would like a picture of her "coochie" in one email...Just NASTY people! They say on thier site they have a beautiful nursery and so on...but when they thought I was a potential client and asked for pictures of thier so called nursery...they explained how they moved and didnt have any pictures of it? What....??/Do you delete your pictures of your facility when you move? Absolutely absurd! They couldnt produce these pictures because they didnt exist and thier write up on the site was stolen from the other website and of course the pictures would only prove it. When asked WHY they stole the content from my friend,they said that Harold and his son in Arizona built the site with a company there and she "the wife" didnt have acess to go in and chage anything and that they didnt steal it,they were going to call the website provider and tell them to remove it because they did it. 5 days later.....its still not removed or changed. 
Folks check your websites.....
Thanks and sorry to bother you,but if one persons material was stolen....who else's is also there or is about to be!
My friend works VERY hard on her site and is a well respected breeder and enjoys what she is doing. You shouldnt steal someone else's stuff because your either to lazy or dont care about it.
*Wonder how long it will take befor I recieve a nasty email from them about this...I honesty do NOT want to see your body parts if your already reading this!*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Whoever's info it is, the CERF numbers listed for the male called Charli are fraudulent. The dog is not in the CERF database by name, registration, or the CERF number listed.

Bad news all around. And the GRCA is checking the claims of membership.

Info is copyrighted as Frosty Paw Goldens.


----------



## goldintn (Nov 29, 2010)

I have no clue about that kind of stuff...Im not a breeder. But I do know that the information on thier "puppies page" is NOT thier own and was copy pasted from the other site. 
Looks like there is something else thats not "correct" going on as well....but I guess im not surprised by that.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

There are some critical concerns in the South Wind Site that are red flags as well.


----------



## goldintn (Nov 29, 2010)

huh? Didnt get that one...LOL


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Look her name up on Complaintsboard and RipOffReport, she has gone by several names and switched kennel names several times. Be warned though, if you read through those reports, there is a huge amount of crude and/or foul language used by Lea and her "supporters" in the rebuttals.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Good lord...what a bunch of classless idiots. 
The GRCA is looking into claims of membership from both the Winklers and South Wind (a dead giveaway there is claiming to be a member of the AKC...)
As for everything else, BUYER BEWARE.


----------



## goldintn (Nov 29, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Good lord...what a bunch of classless idiots.
> The GRCA is looking into claims of membership from both the Winklers and South Wind (a dead giveaway there is claiming to be a member of the AKC...)
> As for everything else, BUYER BEWARE.


What the heck? 
im positive that South Wind is in good standing and very reputable.


----------



## goldintn (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry If I bothered anyone about this. Just thought you'd like to know if someone was stealing your website content....I sure would want someone to notify me. People work hard on thier sites and its ashamed that other low lifes will come along and just yank it to use for themselves....THOSE are the classless idiots.

I wont post again on the subject...I just wanted to share what I learned in hopes that it might not happen to someone else without them knowing about it.
Have a good evening


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

goldintn said:


> Classless idiots? Gee whiz.....grouchy arent we?


I think she was responding in response to the post regarding the people who have posted in the ripoff reports for Lea and Harold Winkler.


----------



## goldintn (Nov 29, 2010)

Yea Im SOOOOO sorry. Im just ticked off at these idiots and was doing 2 things at once. I read it fast and jumped like a frog...sorry again....


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

goldintn said:


> Yea Im SOOOOO sorry. Im just ticked off at these idiots and was doing 2 things at once. I read it fast and jumped like a frog...sorry again....


No worries! I just didn't know if you noticed or not. But then you edited your post AFTER I posted so I figured out that you did.


----------



## goldintn (Nov 29, 2010)

Like I said befor, I wont post again and I only joined so that I could just pass the word about what was going on with the stealing of website content. 
I hope it doesnt happen to anyone here....Ive looked thru the forum and there is SOOOO much a person can learn and there are ALOT of helpful folks here. Nice to meet the ones I did...
Happy Holidays!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

nixietink said:


> I think she was responding in response to the post regarding the people who have posted in the ripoff reports for Lea and Harold Winkler.


 
The sort of language and vitriol in the complaints in RipOff Reports, and on the Complaints Board (which is what I was referring to) cannot be considered anything but classless, and those involved, idiots. What an embarrasment.

And the GRCA internet watchdog informed me that "unfortunately they are GRCA members."


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had the experience of my dog Tally's picture being taken and posted as a backyard breeder's bitch. The funnier thing was that there was also a photo of KIRBY as another of the breeder's girls- absurd as he is completely recognizable to anyone with a clue. 

Cutting and pasting copy is really low. 

The Winkler names are familiar. Have we discussed them before?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Those rip off reports are disgraceful on both sides.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Those rip off reports are disgraceful on both sides.


I totally agree.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

goldintn said:


> Hello to all.
> I do not breed dogs,but my very very good friend is a very well respected breeder. Ive learned about the breed from her and LOVE everything Ive seen and heard so far. They are just beautiful dogs. I am here to offer some warning to anyone who has a website promoting thier dogs.
> My friend of southwindgoldens.com has recently been advised by myself that her website content was stolen and is now being used on Harold and Lea Winklers website at English Crème Golden Retrievers WITHOUT permission. She advised them several days ago that she was aware of it and explained that she did NOT ever give them permission to "copy paste" parts of her site to use for thier own use.
> My reason for being here is so that you are made aware that if you have a website,there are those among you who may decide that it looks good,and go in and steal your material and copy paste it into thier site. if you comapare the sites mentioned above you will find that the "puppy Page" on the winklers site was litterally copied and stolen from southwindgoldens.
> ...


Just a few things that I've noticed. You should recommend that your friends visit the forum and learn more about the standard, and following the GRCA's code of ethics when breeding in regard to clearances. They have a LOT of room for improvement. I don't want to attack you or them, but hopefully they can join and learn more about how they can improve their breeding program. Clearances on their dogs are spotty, many are incomplete. There are some great breeders here that can help guide them if they would only ask.

Sierra x Ludde
Sierra only has an OFA cardiac clearance. What about hips, elbows, and eyes? I can not find Ludde in the OFA database. At the very least, since he's an import, he should have a current CERF eye clearance listed. 

It doesn't look like southwind.com competes with their dogs in any venue. How do they know that they're breeding to the standard? They should get the CCA on their breeding dogs WITH clearances to ensure healthy, sound dogs.



> *2.) Puppies come with a 72 hr health guarantee, and a 2 year congenital/hereditary guarantee, providing
> you maintain your puppy on NuVet Plus vitamins after it leaves our home.*





> _With
> Sire/Dam being champions as well. _


Correct me if I'm wrong, but none of your dogs are titled champions.

Nick is claimed to be Hip/Heart/Eye/Elbow clear but no hips or elbows in OFA database....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

In addition to the other problems, honoring a guarantee only if NuVet is used is enough of a red flag for me to stay clear away,


----------



## In Memory of Zack (Nov 3, 2014)

Agreed. Any Breeder trying to sell you vitamins as part of their contract is unscrupulous.


----------

